# Hedgehogs and Cats?



## jessiew819 (Feb 3, 2011)

Hi All!

I have a question, I have a male hedgehog named Kevin and he is about 3 years old. I also have a female cat who is about 6 years old. The two have lived in the same space for about 6 months now and I am curious as to anyone else's experience with hedgehogs and cats interacting. I have been to nervous to let my cat get anywhere near Kevin, she watches him very closely when he runs around the room (he doesnt seem to mind her at all) but as soon as she gets up to go towards him I grab her or him and keep them apart. Am I being paranoid? Should I just let her get pricked and hope she learns to leave him alone after that? She is declawed in the front and isn't aggressive or anything, just seems curious. But I'm still nervous that she could hurt him.


----------



## DesertHedgehogs (Apr 2, 2013)

We have four cats. One shows no interest in them, two have interacted, but decided it wasn't for them, and one loves to sit by the hedgehog playpen, or in it. In the past he's given experimental pats, but he seems to have learned that it only brings him pain. Hedgehogs have a great defence system. If they feel threatened they are practically impenetrable. Some of our hedgehogs really like the cats, one of them will chase them. I think it amuses her that they're afraid of her. Others will hunker down or ball up if they smell the cat. If you feel comfortable, let them sniff each other, maybe a pat or two, especially if she doesn't have claws it won't hurt your hedgie. Don't leave them alone together. I imagine a very determined pain resistant cat might get a hedgie ball open, but none of mine have ever gone beyond the pat. Good luck


----------



## JulieAnne (Sep 3, 2012)

I have a cat and 2 dogs along with my two hedgies. My cat observes from a distance. Prim will chase him and my 100 lb Weimaraner if she catches a wiff of them lol. Of course, never leave your cat alone with your hedgie and stay close by. I would let kitty sniff and maybe even do a gentle pat, so kitty knows that hedgie is painful. My dogs and cat have gotten noses/paws quilled so they know not to mess with my girls


----------



## jessiew819 (Feb 3, 2011)

Thanks both of you for sharing your experiences! I feel better about letting them be around each other, as long as I'm supervising.


----------



## Chihirolee3 (Nov 27, 2012)

I was very hesitant at first letting my cat come anywhere near my hedgehogs, but after slowing letting them get used to each other and having heavy supervision letting my hedgie run around a bit in my cat's presence, I have relaxed. My cat is halfway terrified yet intrigued by my our little ones. Rhododendron just wants to be left alone, so after cleaning her cage and spending some hands on time with her, I just let her be. Pindsvin, on the other hand, loves exploring and seems to really enjoy teasing my cat. He isn't scared of him at all and in fact seems to walk all over my poor cat...It's very funny to watch them interact, but it's of utmost importance to supervise regardless of how comfortable it all seems to be.


----------

